# Alexei Lesukov



## dusher

Been following the progress of this lad for years. Being the same age as him just makes me admire the shear size of him even more. Saw this pic of him 1 week out from Arnold Classic










Future star imo


----------



## Sambuca

Insane shoulders!


----------



## Craigyboy

That's hard work and lifetime of dedication right there


----------



## dusher

Another recent one:



This is the one that shocked me a while ago though. Unreal.


----------



## gym warrior

As soon as he turns pro he will whoop most of the IFBB Pros


----------



## Mish

dusher said:


> Another recent one:
> 
> View attachment 96530
> 
> 
> This is the one that shocked me a while ago though. Unreal.
> 
> View attachment 96531


That second picture looks like someone has stuck a foot pump up his ar*e. Amazing!


----------



## Steuk

Jesus.........


----------



## Sambuca

He must eat a bottle of dbol for breakfast lunch and dinner


----------



## slunkeh

Unreal!


----------



## need2bodybuild

One of my favorite physiques, dudes an absolute monster! I can see him having a bright future!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

isnt that guy still quite young? teens/early twenty's age?

Insane physique!


----------



## Ash1981

Yea fckin mental

His arms are fcked up


----------



## infernal0988

Thats mass and perfection at its finest right their, iv always been a huge fan of him and honestly think he should have turned IFBB a year ago.


----------



## GreedyBen

Has he not won anything major yet? He's a fcuking monster! 





On a bulk here?


----------



## dusher

BodyBuilding101 said:


> isnt that guy still quite young? teens/early twenty's age?
> 
> Insane physique!


He will be 24. Was huge at 19 to be fair.


----------



## Suprakill4

This guy has got to be a mr O at one point. Holy fcuking sh1t he just keeps progressing at a mental rate. What i would do to look like that!


----------



## Sambuca

Is he gonna be fked in later life as he has clearly abused some chemicals?


----------



## eezy1

how tall is he?


----------



## Suprakill4

Sambuca said:


> Is he gonna be fked in later life as he has clearly abused some chemicals?


Why has he? We dont know that at all. I remember speaking to someone about Lee Priests cycles and he is a pretty honest up front guy (posted a vid himself on yourtube when got a delt abscess). If its true then hald the people on here take more than him.


----------



## huge monguss

Could deffo be mr o one day


----------



## Guest

bloody hell. He's a big boy


----------



## miguelmolez

Imagine how big he will be in 5 years.


----------



## Sambuca

Maybe so I was just expressing my concern for his well being that is all!


----------



## Guest

miguelmolez said:


> Imagine how big he will be in 5 years.


nearly as big as me i presume


----------



## miguelmolez

We can all dream mate


----------



## SwAn1

It looks really healthy!


----------



## marknorthumbria

my god LOL at that bulk pic


----------



## Guest

miguelmolez said:


> We can all dream mate


Yeah being as big as me is only a dream for this bloke pal


----------



## miguelmolez

His foods a bit different like

1.After waking up: 50 gr WHEY2O + 4 capsules Tribulus

2.30 minutes later: 3 eggs + 2 egg whites, 150 gr curd cheese cake, 100 gr whole-grain bread, 250 ml juice

3.After breakfast: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids

4.30 minutes before workout: 40 gr Plutonium

5.During workout: 80 gr Intra-VeNOus

6.After workout: 100 gr Createston Professional + 20 gr WHEY2O + 2 capsules GABA

7.17:00: 300 gr fish, 100 gr buckwheat, fruit or juice (17 - 19 o clock: sleeping)

8.19:30: 300 gr curd cheese cake

9.21:30: 300 gr fish or chicken breast, salad, potatoes

10.After dinner: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids

11.Before sleeping: 50 gr Multi Protein Complex + 3 capsules Adaptogen + 3 tablets HMB


----------



## newborn

miguelmolez said:


> His foods a bit different like
> 
> 1.After waking up: 50 gr WHEY2O + 4 capsules Tribulus
> 
> 2.30 minutes later: 3 eggs + 2 egg whites, 150 gr curd cheese cake, 100 gr whole-grain bread, 250 ml juice
> 
> 3.After breakfast: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 4.30 minutes before workout: 40 gr Plutonium
> 
> 5.During workout: 80 gr Intra-VeNOus
> 
> 6.After workout: 100 gr Createston Professional + 20 gr WHEY2O + 2 capsules GABA
> 
> 7.17:00: 300 gr fish, 100 gr buckwheat, fruit or juice (17 - 19 o clock: sleeping)
> 
> 8.19:30: 300 gr curd cheese cake
> 
> 9.21:30: 300 gr fish or chicken breast, salad, potatoes
> 
> 10.After dinner: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 11.Before sleeping: 50 gr Multi Protein Complex + 3 capsules Adaptogen + 3 tablets HMB


I heard it was:

7am - 3000mg dbol, one cow, medium rare

9am - 5kg of rice

11am - 500 megajoules of short ray gamma bursts

1pm - Crunchie

3pm - 1 gram of HGH, 1 gram of insulin, 50 grams of test

5pm - another 500 megajoules of short gamma ray bursts

7pm - A small child sacrifice

10pm - Everything at macdonalds, twice.

11pm - Hibernation


----------



## Guest

miguelmolez said:


> His foods a bit different like
> 
> 1.After waking up: 50 gr WHEY2O + 4 capsules Tribulus
> 
> 2.30 minutes later: 3 eggs + 2 egg whites, 150 gr curd cheese cake, 100 gr whole-grain bread, 250 ml juice
> 
> 3.After breakfast: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 4.30 minutes before workout: 40 gr *Plutonium*
> 
> 5.During workout: 80 gr Intra-VeNOus
> 
> 6.After workout: 100 gr Createston Professional + 20 gr WHEY2O + 2 capsules GABA
> 
> 7.17:00: 300 gr fish, 100 gr buckwheat, fruit or juice (17 - 19 o clock: sleeping)
> 
> 8.19:30: 300 gr curd cheese cake
> 
> 9.21:30: 300 gr fish or chicken breast, salad, potatoes
> 
> 10.After dinner: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 11.Before sleeping: 50 gr Multi Protein Complex + 3 capsules Adaptogen + 3 tablets HMB


explains a lot :lol:


----------



## miguelmolez

hahahahaha


----------



## Ahal84

Lol at Tribilus


----------



## pea head

Best Genetic Freak since Lee Priest.


----------



## Mingster

miguelmolez said:


> His foods a bit different like
> 
> 1.After waking up: 50 gr WHEY2O + 4 capsules Tribulus
> 
> 2.30 minutes later: 3 eggs + 2 egg whites, 150 gr curd cheese cake, 100 gr whole-grain bread, 250 ml juice
> 
> 3.After breakfast: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 4.30 minutes before workout: 40 gr Plutonium
> 
> 5.During workout: 80 gr Intra-VeNOus
> 
> 6.After workout: 100 gr Createston Professional + 20 gr WHEY2O + 2 capsules GABA
> 
> 7.17:00: 300 gr fish, 100 gr buckwheat, fruit or juice (17 - 19 o clock: sleeping)
> 
> 8.19:30: 300 gr curd cheese cake
> 
> 9.21:30: 300 gr fish or chicken breast, salad, potatoes
> 
> 10.After dinner: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 11.Before sleeping: 50 gr Multi Protein Complex + 3 capsules Adaptogen + 3 tablets HMB


Isn't this where somebody usually chips in with 'Get more real food in you.' :whistling:


----------



## Matt 1

he's tiny though, deffo under 5ft 5


----------



## Mish

miguelmolez said:


> His foods a bit different like
> 
> 1.After waking up: 50 gr WHEY2O + 4 capsules Tribulus
> 
> 2.30 minutes later: 3 eggs + 2 egg whites, 150 gr curd cheese cake, 100 gr whole-grain bread, 250 ml juice
> 
> 3.After breakfast: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 4.30 minutes before workout:* 40 gr Plutonium*
> 
> 5.During workout: 80 gr Intra-VeNOus
> 
> 6.After workout: 100 gr Createston Professional + 20 gr WHEY2O + 2 capsules GABA
> 
> 7.17:00: 300 gr fish, 100 gr buckwheat, fruit or juice (17 - 19 o clock: sleeping)
> 
> 8.19:30: 300 gr curd cheese cake
> 
> 9.21:30: 300 gr fish or chicken breast, salad, potatoes
> 
> 10.After dinner: 2 tablets Ultra A-Z, 20 gr Phospholipids
> 
> 11.Before sleeping: 50 gr Multi Protein Complex + 3 capsules Adaptogen + 3 tablets HMB


His secret is out.


----------



## Weedon




----------



## Bruze

Matt 1 said:


> he's tiny though, deffo under 5ft 5


Wrong. He is 172cm tall which is 1cm under Kai Greene who is 5'8, proof right there that you can carry on growing even on 400 times your natty test production.


----------



## GreedyBen

Weedon said:


>


I hope they are typos and not abbreviations mg:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Matt 1 said:


> he's tiny though, deffo under 5ft 5


Still calfs seem to be a problem for him too :laugh:


----------



## Matt 1

Bruze said:


> Wrong. He is 172cm tall which is 1cm under Kai Greene who is 5'8, proof right there that you can carry on growing even on 400 times your natty test production.


what are you, his boyfriend?


----------



## dusher

Nailing the conditioning as he's getting older:










Thats him with Pavel from Russia too. Both at Arnold classic.


----------



## dusher




----------



## Suprakill4

dusher said:


>


Holy sh1t!


----------



## dusher

Didn't get his pro card though Ive heard, came 2nd overall. This is his quote:



> i mek the win in super heavyweigh klas but not in the overals.i bireak head of jugde bikos homer sexall men say i am not the bests


haha :lol:


----------



## silver

only just missed out on his pro card last year

expect to see him in the olypian in the next few years


----------



## dusher

He's finally got his pro card it seems:

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.peak.ag/blog/alexey-lesukov-bekommt-ifbb-pro-card&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.peak.ag/blog/alexey-lesukov-bekommt-ifbb-pro-card%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1280%26bih%3D878&sa=X&ei=PTQAUdSKG4LH0QW7x4DQDA&sqi=2&ved=0CDIQ7gEwAA


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

been watching for a while, dude is a monster


----------



## YoungEn

damn, this guy is a beast, reminds me of lee priest in a way


----------



## dusher

**** me, he's continuing his relentless growth:

http://www.peak.ag/lesukov-blog/2013/08/355/


----------



## dusher

Looks like he has came in watery and flat again. Didn't qualify for the olympia.






Seen these two documentary type videos on him also:


----------



## mal

http://www.body-xtreme.com/bodybuilding/daniele-seccarecci-is-dead/185.htm


----------



## eezy1

his prob is hes a proper short****. he`ll be dwarfed by a load of the top boys


----------

